# Makers Choice Vanilla?



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

anyone tried these??? i was thinking of buying a bundle as my go to smoke when i am at my local espresso house.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

xJaCkSlApx said:


> anyone tried these??? i was thinking of buying a bundle as my go to smoke when i am at my local espresso house.


I bought a bundle on C-bid a couple months ago for $11.50. They aren't terrible cigars but they aren't great. The vanilla starts out a bit strong but then kind of gives way to a tobacco which is nice. The cigars are VERY spongy though and I don't understand why but I think part of it has to do with the fact that they are free rolled. They are very cheap indeed and I have seen them down to $10 with the Quick Buy option on C-bid which is awesome!

I can't say they are great and I had wanted to use them yard-gars but then I didn't get a chance because it got cold haha! For the price, they are a worth a try but you'll have to keep them in a different humi because they give off a strong vanilla scent. They do leave an awesome room note and smell great! the size is quite nice too. There is definitely some inconsistency but out of 25, I probably had troubles with 7 maybe?

Hope this helps brother!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I've smoked several bundles of the naturals (really honey flavored) and like has been mentioned they are not great. They are not bad ROTT but do smoke better with a lil age on them. A couple of months does these really well. The honey flavor dies down allowing the tobacco to come through more but still keeps a slight sweetness to the flavor profile. They are cheap cigars, and as such the wrappers are very thin. So if you get some put them in a place where you will not have to handle them very often. If you handle them too much you will tear them up.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I would suggest buying some bandido's instead, they come up on CBID as well they taste better ROTT and ARE much better with just a little age in a tuppador they are a pretty good and still smell good.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

Don't know why, but girls love the smell of a vanilla cigar. Just sayin'...


----------



## xmacro (Mar 24, 2010)

This site has a review of them: Crap Cigar | We smoke the shit so you don't have to! cheap cigar reviews, crap cigar reviews, cigar podcast


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

yeah i seen that review


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

I think they're OK, moreso they're my "mooch" cigars. I've yet to have one with a decent draw on it. They're sitting in my flavored humi until I feel like busting one out


----------

